# Collagen casings



## hook (Sep 5, 2017)

Im going to make some goose sticks this weekend. We use Collagen casings. I will be putting them in the smoker. What can you do to make the casings tenderer?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2017)

I have really good luck with natural casings, but collegen and other types of casings I peel after words. If smoked right they peel right off.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 5, 2017)

With me, it depends on the casing.  Some tend to be dryer than others and want to separate from the meat, so I peel those.  Others stick just fine and have a decent "snap", so I leave them on. 

How were the casings stored before use?


----------



## hook (Sep 9, 2017)

Just sealed in a vacuum pouch bag. Not refrigerated. Hook


----------



## hook (Sep 10, 2017)

I made the goose snack sticks this weekend and they turned out great. I may have had a bad batch of casings the last time. Here's some pics.













20170908_184421.jpg



__ hook
__ Sep 10, 2017


















20170909_100618.jpg



__ hook
__ Sep 10, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 11, 2017)

H, nice looking sticks ! point


----------



## jimmyinsd (Sep 19, 2017)

I would be interested in your recipe for the goose sticks if you dont mind sharing.


----------

